# Motor anschliessen



## Aser (19. September 2004)

Tag
Ich hoff ich bin hier im richtigen Forum…
Ich möchte nen Motor antreiben…
Ich möchte mit ne Software nen Motor zum laufen bringen

So wie ich’s mir vorstellen könnte:
Ich habe einen USB Stick an dem zwei Kontakte sind, der erlaubt, mithilfe ne Software, dass die zweit Kontakte geschlossen, oder offen sind,… bzw… dass dann etwas Strom vom Computer fliesst…
Gibt es solche Sticks?
bzw. eine Einbaucard?

Falls es möglich is hätt ich gern 4 Schaltmöglichkeiten, so dass ich via Software bestimmen kann, dass nun dieser Motor läuft, und nun dieser…

z.B. für ne Modeleisenbahn,… oder derartiges…
natürlich wüsste ich auch nich welche Software man dann dazu bräuchte

ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, dass ich derartige fragen stell…

Dank im Voraus


----------



## en2k (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi Aser,

also in dem Fall bist Du meiner Meinung nach besser mit der parallelen Schnittstelle beraten, die sich sehr einfach ansteuern lässt (bei DOS ging's über einfache Portadressen - frag' mich nicht, wie's unter Windows funktioniert...  ) 

In diesem Fall hast du nämlich 7 oder sogar 8 direkte Schaltmöglichkeiten, mit denen Du mittels einem Relais direkt 230V oder sogar mehr fließen lassen kannst, je nach Wunsch.

Hab zwar noch nix mit USB-Programmierung gemacht, aber im Endeffekt geht's glaub ich kaum einfacher als mit besagter Schnittstelle.

Ciao, Nino


----------



## cycovery (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi - Würde auch die Parallele schnitstelle empfehlen! Für den LTP lötest du dir dann entweder ne Schaltung mit Relais oder einem Motorentreiber!
Ich kenn die Geschwindigkeit des LTP nicht, aber du solltest sogar ne einigermassen akzeptable PWM steuerung programmieren können, um die geschwindigkeit des Motors zu steuern . . .
Und sonst tu dir nen Mikrokontroller zu, mit welchem du die Eisenbahn steuerst . . . Die benötigten daten Schickst du vom Computer per LTP an den Kontroller.


----------

